# 1/8th in hardware cloth



## beeditch (Dec 19, 2013)

why is It so expensive first of all?

secondly would overlaped 1/4 in hardware cloth work just as well?


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

I would guess that it is more expensive due to a low volume being manufactured, and that it takes twice the metal as 1/4in hardware cloth.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

No one in the US seems to want to make it anymore. To layers of 1/4" don't work nearly as well. Bees can get through #7 if there is one bent wire. They can get through #6 but it's a sqeeuze. They can get through #5 pretty well but lose a lot of pollen. The workers, drones and queen can get through 1/4". So if you're offsetting 1/4" you would have to be VERY precise to keep bees in... and it would have to not get separated or bent...


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

There's also a MUCH smaller market for 1/8" than for 1/4"...so it sits on a shelf taking up space that could otherwise hold a roll of 1/4", which could sell, bre stocked, and sell agian 2 or three times in the time it takes to sell one roll of 1/8.

Which means 1/4 makes a seller a more $ in the same amount of time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't know how it is in other states, but in NE (that is Nebraska, NOT New England or North East) the store has to pay property tax on their inventory so every year you pay property tax on that 1/8" hardware cloth that isn't moving...


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Some of the bee supplies like Mann Lake or Kelley's should add 1/8" hardware cloth to their inventory. I would buy it from them..........


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Brushy Mountain stocks #8 hardware cloth in a variety of choices:
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/searchprods.asp


If you can't find it locally, there are lots of net sellers including Amazon and _Hardware and Tools._


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

My local mom and pop store carries #8 hardware cloth. I can't recall the price, but do remember that it was only 2x the cost of aluminum screen.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

the big box stores dont usually carry it, but the local mom and pop's do,, also,, check withthe stores that sell to building contractors,, it is the screen that is used on attic openings (soffits, etc) 

I buy it in 100 ft rolls for about $1 a foot


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

FYI I found all I needed at my locally owned Feed Store/Farm Supply
#8 Hdw Cloth
36" wide by 2 liner feet $1.28 total

#4 Hdw Cloth 48" wide by 1 liner foot $.98 total

Plus I was waited on by a fine looking woman:}

I like dat me!:}


----------



## challenger7four (Mar 13, 2012)

I ordered some from brushy mountain along with some other stuff and it is cheaper to ship if you tell them you don't mind if they fold it.


----------



## beeditch (Dec 19, 2013)

beegeorge said:


> I buy it in 100 ft rolls for about $1 a foot


My local 'mom n pop' had 50 ft rolls for 4.25 each. I bought two, they made me drive about 30 miles one way to prepay because they needed to order it in. I purchased two rolls for about $10 with tax. Two weeks later I called to check on it and found that the high-schooler and manager on duty sold me two rolls when they priced me for two feet... waiting on their solution. I can buy 1/4 inch for very cheap. Cant get over the cost of 1/8.


----------



## beeditch (Dec 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Plus I was waited on by a fine looking woman:}
> 
> I like dat me!:}


:thumbsup:


----------



## beeditch (Dec 19, 2013)

Chemguy said:


> I can't recall the price, but do remember that it was only 2x the cost of aluminum screen.


Would aluminum screen work?


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

beeditch said:


> Would aluminum screen work?


Work for what? The problem with regular window screening is the bees can easily propolise the screening making it practically solid. It also catches everything since nothing is practically small enough to fall through.


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Rader I didn't know that....I have bought other stuff from Brushy Mtn.


----------



## Blocker (Dec 29, 2013)

window screen is woven so it comes undone when you cut it and hardware cloth is welded so when you cut it doesn't come apart


----------



## Robinhood & 1Maineguide (Dec 9, 2013)

I just bought a 100'x 2' wide roll of 1/8 Hardware cloth on E-Bay for 85.00 shipping included from the "bigredtoolbox". Anyone else can do the same and not have to worry about it. Maybe some of you guys that live close could get three or four to go in on a roll. That is what I did. Am going to split it with someone else.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

My local feed and farm supply keeps it in stock.


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Just bought 6' x 2' #8 screen wire today at local hardware store for $5.50.


----------

